# LOST: Two Cataract SG Oars, Seidel's



## dirtbagpinner (Apr 25, 2005)

Posted for a friend: contact info: [email protected]

Lost two (2) Cataract SG oars (blue), 10', with 7" Magnum blades, oar rights, right below Seidel's Suckhole.

Contact above or me (PM or email). Thanks


----------

